

Presiden't speech to schoolchildren - andreyf
http://www.whitehouse.gov/MediaResources/PreparedSchoolRemarks/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It got killed, most likely because it spawned a huge argument about politics
and was therefore deemed inappropriate for HN. You can find that sprawling
brawl here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=810399>

------
andreyf
Could have sworn I opened this in a background tab from news.YC, but I guess
not...

